# Older V correcting new puppy too hard...help! :(



## Beckster (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a 7 year old V, Zsuska. She has always been a wonderful dog who loved being around other dogs, we never had any issues with her behavior in that sense. Over the last year or so she has grown less tolerable of others and even territorial, but nobody thought it was serious.

We brought home a puppy this weekend ( no name yet, poor guy!). He is a great pup and I am so excited to have him. Zsuska really does not like to be around the puppy, which is fine. I realize that she is now over the age where she would really want to be around a puppy. When he does go near her she goes completely stiff or does try to avoid him somewhat. However, about once a day she launches straight into a very aggressive correction. Each time she has broken the skin on his nose and today was the worst cut of the three.

I know that she needs to be correcting him and that it is completely natural dog behavior, but she is drawing blood. It also seems that the little guy does not get much warning to me.

I am adding walks and extra dog park trips to Zsuska's day and have removed toys from the floor and control them strictly etc. they can calmly sleep on their respectable beds in the same room a few feet apart but most other activity I can see that Zsuska is stressed out.

Has anyone had this kind of trouble? I am wondering how long it should be before I expect them to reasonably get along. I want to call the breeder, but we have only had him for three days now. Any advice or encouragement is welcome!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Beckster,
Welcome and I also have an almost 7-year-old female who is not real tolerant of pups. Ignores them as much as she can.

My only thought is of the pack. Pups are lowest in the ranking and I would, no matter how hard it was, almost ignore the pup if Zsuska is anywhere around. You are the Alpha in your pack. Feed in separate rooms always and feed Zsuska first.

Some will disagree but that's my novice input. Sleeping always in a crate so they have their own "space."

Zsuska is higher ranked pack member. Pup is lowest member of pack in Zsuska's dog brain. Pup has to learn it's place and it seems Zsuska is showing him that, but without enough restraint.

Dogs can get jealous.

Good luck.

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Feeding I separate places is nothing but masking the problem, IMO. 
Zs is probably having some issues of her own and some of them may have to do with all the attention the new puppy receives? 
Was Zs the centre of attention thus far? 

If so, she needs to learn to share some and understand your devotion to her has not changed :-*

Cheers. 

1134 pictures on my iPhone, hard to pick the exact match all the times, gotta scroll through all.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have a new puppy too, luckily no issues with harsh corrections but Miles only 19 months when we got Chase so less of an adjustment. 

Our breeder said quick gentle corrections ok as long as they are warranted (jumping/ biting/ nipping.) Chase got a lot of these. 

If unwarranted or too harsh, she said to correct the older dog. 

We free feed so food not an issue in regards to resource guarding/ feeding first. But we leashed Miles first, offered him treats first, and had people greet him first in the beginning. Now they are 100% fine. 

I wish you the best of luck in this transition!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Over the last year or so she has grown less tolerable of others and even territorial*

For it to be a correction the pup would have had to do something wrong in the older dogs eyes, even if its something small. The pup just existing is not a good reason. 
I let mine correct the younger ones, if the corrections are fair. They just don't get to do it for no reason.

I would do a couple of things.
First make sure the older dog gets time without the puppy during the day. 
Second I would clicker train both dogs.
That way you can give them a alternative behavior, when you see something is fixing to happen between them.


----------



## Beckster (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks all. I am hoping the extra walks with the older dog and more dog park time will help. We will keep it up and hope things improve. 

Z was such a wonderful young dog. I wish we could have added the puppy sooner!

When we spend quiet time in the living room I keep them both on the floor, but Pup stays at my feet while Zsuska lays a few feet away on her bed. Do you think him being under my feet gives him a higher rank in the pack? I thought keeping them both below me was good enough. The puppy understandably wants to be near me while he naps there.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I think it's ok. 

This is our first experience with 2 dogs as well. Our breeder recommended not calling Miles over to us even if the puppy is there and not forcing him to spend time with us, just to wait for him to come around. Miles sulked the first night and ran up to the office and stayed there for a few hours. The next day he started playing with the puppy with corrections. If Chase was sitting next to me, Miles would lie a few feet away.

After a couple weeks, he started lying next to the puppy and me. They will lie on the floor together now, and just started going in the cave bed together. 

I think Z will come around when she is ready. 

Miles gets his private run with me in the mornings which we both enjoy (and may continue 1-2 days a week even when Chase can run) and he sleeps with us in bed while Chasie still in his crate at night. We used to also build in a private walk or fetch session, but he's transitioned well and doesn't demand it anymore.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Congrats on your pup!

We got Luna when Flynn was 6 and he was not very tolerant of her at all. He's always been a bit moody and he tried to go after her a couple of times at the very beginning (I'm sure he wouldn't have hurt her but it was scary). He also disciplined her a lot. We actually kept them pretty separate for the first few weeks. We would tether them loosely to leashes and have them both lay on beds on the living room floor when we watched TV. So, they were in each other's presence but not actually interacting. Or, we sometimes had her in a crate and he was free, and vice versa. It was a bit stressful. 

The most important thing we did though was go on a ton of on-leash walks together as a family so he got used to walking with her and accepting her as part of the pack. After a few months, thing were really great. And now, we've had her for a little over 2 years and they are the best of friends! I think he really respects the fact that she has matured because he lets her get away with so much more than he used to! 

Hang in there!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

PS - I just read RBD's post and I agree about the jealousy factor. When we first got Luna, Flynn peed on my leg for the first time ever while I was holding the puppy and showing her to a neighbor. I nearly died! He also went to my pile of folded laundry and peed on it. Not my husbands. But, I was doing most of Luna's care. 

I will add that we did feed in separate rooms then and we still do now out of habit though we do not need to at all. 

As for your question about the resting on the floor, I would maybe switch it up sometimes and let Z be closer to you. He needs to remember he's still special.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I could be totally off here but I have to ask ---

Has your 7 year old had a vet check recently? The first thing I thought when you said that she has recently become not as tolerant was that she might not be feeling well. We had a dog that became grumpy and quick to snap at our other dog and it turned out that she was hurting. 

Just a thought...


----------



## Beckster (Oct 1, 2013)

She has been to the vet recently, but not for this particular reason (she gets hotspots when stressed which usually need antibiotics). I do know one of her legs hurts her a little. If things don't improve I will take her to our vet, who also owns a vizsla.

I have definitely spent time worrying she has an underlying issue! We went to the dog park this morning and she played nicely with another female dog and obviously enjoyed herself. That makes me optimistic that it isn't a physiological problem.


----------



## Beckster (Oct 1, 2013)

We were doing so well! They have been playing more and more each day, no real agressive snaps, etc. but, today Z got him after a walk. It's the worst so far, wounds on his face and body. I would call it total red-zone agression...had to yank her off of him.

Will be getting an expert over asap. I feel terrible for both of them and just want to do right by my beautiful vizzies. 

One step forward, then another step back...


----------

